
The Failure of Coin - beinstein
https://blog.bolt.io/the-failure-of-coin-20615dca2de
======
sbierwagen

      If your Roomba misses a spot in its daily vacuuming 
      routine, it’s not a big deal. Alexa may mishear you once 
      in awhile, but usually we chuckle at the funny 
      interpretation and enunciate more clearly.
    

Odd choice of examples. A lot of the criticism I've seen of the Roomba is
about its random vacuuming pattern which is guaranteed to take forever and
still miss spots. Many people don't use Siri/Alexa/Google voice search because
it's so inaccurate, and if you have to repeat yourself then it's no faster
than entering the search directly on your phone.

~~~
KB1JWQ
I think Siri is a great example of this. I've had it fail to work enough times
that I simply don't think to use it, despite its improvement over the past
year or two.

